# Boiliemaschine woher?



## carp-hunter1990 (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen Boiliemaschine kaufen, bzw selber bauen. Kenne nur die Boiliemaschine von www.boiliebenz.de sind mir als Azubi aber viel zu teuer. Darum möchte ich iergendwo eine gebraucht kaufen oder eventuell mit meinem Kumpel ( Werkzeugmechaniker) eine selber bauen. Hat jemand vll einen Bauplan oder ein  Maschine zu verkaufen oder weiß jemand wo es gebrauchte gibt auser EBAY? 

mfg Nico |wavey:|rolleyes


----------



## The-Carphunter (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

Nabend...
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass du "Baujahr 90" bist (einfach mal aus deinem Nick entnommen).
Leider will der Link bei mir auch nicht so richtig funzen.... #c aber meinst du, dass es nicht einfacher wäre, wenn man Boilies a) einfacher herstellt (also ohne eine Maschiene, von der ich jetzt denke, dass du von der denkst) bzw. b) Boilies günstig kauft und sich damit eine Menge Kohle sparen kann, die man woanders besser investieren könnte??
Ich denke jetzt bei a) vor allem an die handbetriebe Gun und einem kleinen Rolltisch, was für den "kleinen" Verbrauch völlig ausreicht und bei b) zum Beispiel an Fertigboilies ohne Konservierungsstoffen von Successful Baits... Bei SB bekommt man die auch fast so günstig, dass man sich das Selberrollen "fast" sparen kann und man einen Köder erhält, der auch noch fängt. Außerdem haben die mich auch noch nicht im Stich gelassen, sodass man auch noch kurz vor der Session bestellen kann^^
Ich weis nicht, ob man sich in deinem Alter und bei deinen finanziellen Mitteln als Azubi nicht andere Prioritäten setzen sollte 
Mfg. Denny |wavey:


----------



## sack (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

schau mal hier www.zuendspule.de die dinger sind echt klasse.


----------



## fkpfkp (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

Moin,

Bauanleitung zum Selberbauen: http://www.carp.de/berichte/2002/07/sidewinder/index.shtml

Bausatz zum kaufen: http://www.anglerwerkstatt.de/


----------



## Carphunter 76 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren eine gebaut , die technischen Zeichnungen habe ich von carp.de , dort gibt es die Pläne noch fürs Autocad .

Den link vond er Anglerwerkstatt habe ich mir angeschaut. Die Preise sin dort sehr heftig (Die Boiliegun für 210 €uro ???). Selbermachen ist auf jeden Fall billiger.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

Hy leutz ein interresanter Thread,

@ Carphunter 76 kanst du ma den link von der Bauanleitung reinstellen oder ist es die angefügte PDF-Datei von dem anderen carp.de Link???

@kfp finde auch der Laden hat ziemlich horrende Preise hab für nen Freund ma so eine schleuder wie gezeigt zum Karpfenangeln gebaut Anleitung steht in dem zweiten Buch von Jan Janitzki und die hat ihn glaube nicht einmal 50€ gekostet und ist wesentlich praktischer und stabiler udn die aus dem Versand kostet 120€ 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Carphunter 76 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

@ Bomberpilot: 

http://www.carp.de/cgi-bin/mb/dcboard.cgi?az=list&forum=DCForumID15&conf=DCConfID7

Mal durchlesen , den link habe ich nicht direkt gefunden, aber Du hast ja Augen im Kopf und findest sicher alles da ...


Nennt sich "Sidewinder" ....


----------



## fkpfkp (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

Moin,

der link direkt zur Bauanleitung bei carp.de steht doch in meinem Beitrag..... |licht

"in dem zweiten Buch von Jan Janitzki und die "

Öhm...... Andreas Janitzki!?

"(Die Boiliegun für 210 €uro ???). Selbermachen ist auf jeden Fall billiger. "

Wenn man an das Material kommt, eine Drehmaschine zur Verfügung hat und die Zeit nicht mit einrechnet..... keine Steuern zahlt, keine Maschinen unterhalten muss, keine Miete für die Werkstatt bezahlen muss und keine Familie zu ernähren hat.

Ich habe die Möglichkeiten, würde die Dinger aber auch nicht billiger verkaufen. Eben weil ich nichts zu verschenken habe.

Ich habe vor vielen Jahren mal bei Krüger-Salecker nach einem Satz Walzen nachgefragt.... dort kostete alleine der 3er Satz Walzen 4000DM.

Die Frage war nach der Bauanleitung bzw. der Möglichkeit des Erwerbs einer Boiliemaschine. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Kaljan (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

welches material soll verwendet werden ?? 
konnte ich nirgends finden


----------



## carpen (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

hii ich wollte mla fraegn ob jemand mit etwas zu drehzahlen und technischen sachen erzählen könnt denn ihc habe die möglichkeit cnc maschinen alles auf firma vorhanden und mit chefe geredet ist kein prob das ich benutze bzw meine programe drauf laden darf also für mich wär es echt nich das ding voralllem weil ich schon angefangen habe nur ihc konnte halt noch nichts genaueres zu drehzahlen  durchmessern etc finden wenn wer erfahrung hat bitte meldet euch mla bei mir danke


----------



## fkpfkp (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

Hast Du dir den oben verlinkten Beitrag von carp.de wirklich durchgelesen? #d


----------



## Carphunter 76 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

Drehzahlen für die CNC Maschinen (und alle Anderen) stehen im Tabellenbuch ...


----------



## PROLOGIC (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

Ohhhhhhh Gott,

wie kann man sich nur so anstellen.

Ich glaub kaum dass wenn er in der Arbeit CNC-Maschinen bedient er hier im Anglerboard nach Schnittdaten fragen muss oder#d.

Er wird wohl wissen wollen mit welcher Drehzahl die Walzen der Boiliemaschine drehen. 

Davon geh ich etz einfach mal aus|rolleyes

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## fkpfkp (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

Und genau die stehen im Beitrag auf carp.de drin...... 

Hier ist mittlerweile echt jeder Beitrag "Perlen vor Säue".....


----------



## carpen (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

so nun is es so ihc dnek mal nich das ich wenn ihc programmieren kann nach drehzahlen frage oder?! naja ok ihc meinte die drehtahlen für die walzen und welches materieal also welcher kunststoff genau das wollt ihc wissen aber ok ich werde den beitrag noch mal lesen  trotsdem danke


----------



## fantazia (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*



carpen schrieb:


> so nun is es so ihc dnek mal nich das ich wenn ihc programmieren kann nach drehzahlen frage oder?! naja ok ihc meinte die drehtahlen für die walzen und welches materieal also welcher kunststoff genau das wollt ihc wissen aber ok ich werde den beitrag noch mal lesen  trotsdem danke


hast du  dir deinen eigenen post mal durchgelesen?da bekommt man ja augenkrebs.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*



carpen schrieb:


> so nun is es so ihc dnek mal nich das ich wenn ihc programmieren kann nach drehzahlen frage oder?! naja ok ihc meinte die drehtahlen für die walzen und welches materieal also welcher kunststoff genau das wollt ihc wissen aber ok ich werde den beitrag noch mal lesen trotsdem danke


 

Boahhhh, Junge.

Normalerweise ist mir Rechtschreibung ja egal, aber das hier ist schon stark. Überleg Dir doch bitte mal, ob Du vielleicht bessere Hilfe bekommst, wenn Du Dir ein kleines bisschen mehr Zeit beim schreiben nimmst.


----------



## carpen (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Boiliemaschine woher?*

ist ja schon ok nur wenn man mal so bei der arbeit ein wenig im anglerboard vorbei schaut und ein paar einträge macht dann hat man halt nicht so viel zeit aber nun nehm ich sie mir und werde drarauf achten nun wieder alles bestens


----------

